# Snails from Kat! All grown up!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Okie here are my lil snail kids!

I have oodles of spixi.. I dont know who was the original ones.. XD

But here are the purples. I did loose my blue ;_; long ago and my ivory ran away..  I learned not to fill the tank too high after that one.

















:B hehe








High five! (sorry for the water marks D








Biig...

















Eats?...

















Some of my MTS buddies... :3








The tank! Its a 20 long... sorry for the poor lighting.. its much longer that it appears.. lol

Kat i hope you like them! ^^ I have had a great time with them.. I could never keep snailies alive before but it was because of my poor understanding of thier care. I hope they look okay!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

They look great! I love the shot of the brig with his teeth out!  Brig with an identity crisis who thinks he's a vampire!  The tank shot is beautiful! Good job! I have an ivory for you if you want one, her shell is a little banged up because she crawled out of the tank while I was cleaning it but it should grow out fine with a little tlc.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh i would love her :3 

Why sad Zebra? D:


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I got mines from Kate around the same time you did. But mine didn't even made it pass quarenteen. I don't understand why. The water was perfectly clean. I have CRS living in that tank and I those CRS are still alive now ... I just don't know why why why. They were so pretty and nice and I wanted these guys since last summer too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

the only one that dropped off suddenly and somewhat shortly after was my blue. He was about the size of a nickel still thou. 

I am sorry about that 

Nothing special about my tanks at all. I used a calcium block i got off of kat and thats about it.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I got mines from Kate around the same time you did. But mine didn't even made it pass quarenteen. I don't understand why. The water was perfectly clean. I have CRS living in that tank and I those CRS are still alive now ... I just don't know why why why. They were so pretty and nice and I wanted these guys since last summer too.


You shold have told me Peter! I have 7 clutches about to hatch so in about 3 weeks you are so getting new snails. You HAVE to have them lol, I insist! I have some spixies at the moment you can have until the new guys are born, no charge. The snails could have went into pH shock if they were added to a tank that had a vast pH difference. Next time slow drip them like you would a fish or a shrimp...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Kate. I will definately get some from you again. But not for a while though. I am planning to nuke that tank. I think something is wrong with it. Will you still be around in a few months?
Peter

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Thanks Kate. I will definately get some from you again. But not for a while though. I am planning to nuke that tank. I think something is wrong with it. Will you still be around in a few months?
> Peter


The way it looks right now yes. I've been travelling back and fourth a lot as of late. I'll be in Florida at least once a month every month until things improve though. Can't really complain too much about that.


----------

